# Kreg k5 pocket hole jig



## woodtickgreg (Feb 28, 2021)

Kreg has come out with a new pocket hole jig, its called the 720 and is clearly marked made in China. It has gotten mixed reviews. I think they cheapened it and missed the mark when re designing it. So if anyone has thought about getting a k5 you better do it soon as it has been discontinued. I don't know about the k4 but I assume it will be gone too.
I ordered a k5 kit today, I always wanted one and now I was kinda forced into it or accept the new version which I don't really like.
Just thought I'd give everyone a heads up on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 28, 2021)

I have a small single hole kit. Will likely make my own with bearings in wooden blocks for around the shop. Dont much care for Cathay manufacturing quality. Or actually the quality of our manufacturers' spec sheets when they outsource to cathay


----------



## Jolie0708 (Dec 13, 2022)

I love my k5!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2022)

I mounted mine to a board that I can hang on the wall when I'm not using it. I also have a hook up for dust collection on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jolie0708 (Dec 13, 2022)

I plan on doing that soon. I've had it over a year& just opened it and used it the other day .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I mounted mine to a board that I can hang on the wall when I'm not using it. I also have a hook up for dust collection on it.
> View attachment 234829View attachment 234831
> View attachment 234830


Ready to rock & roll! Great setup! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Dec 13, 2022)

I've got mine mounted very similarly, makes using it a lot simpler.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 14, 2022)

I just have the R3 kit but been thinking about the bigger one. Maybe time to grab one while I can still find a quality tool...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

